# Lakers to bring back Goudelock



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers expected to sign their former guard Andrew Goudelock late Sunday morning and could make him available for Spurs game, source tells Y!


..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

AWESOME! I was pissed when we kept Johnson-Odom and Morris over him in the preseason.

Here comes some 3's and some floaters!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

After seeing what Morris has done with the time he was given, I'd rather we kept DJO and Glock.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and CDR over Ebanks too...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I still like ebanks and he's played well when he's actually played. Liked CDR too. Honestly would of taken cdr and glock over Clark (back then) so shows what I know. 

Morris and dojo I never liked. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

